# Best On-line shop for tortoise supply



## tertansin2 (Apr 3, 2010)

Where do you guys shop for tortoise supplies on-line?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 3, 2010)

That depends on what you want. I for instance use several different sites...


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2010)

I buy most stuff at the hardware store. For everything else, I like LLL Reptile. They are also a supporter of our forum.


----------



## tertansin2 (Apr 3, 2010)

Tom said:


> I buy most stuff at the hardware store. For everything else, I like LLL Reptile. They are also a supporter of our forum.



Thanks for the info. How are they with shipping?


----------



## bettinge (Apr 4, 2010)

I prefer LLLReptile, service is great! Shipping is very good, typically UPS ground if its not a live animal. If they do make a mistake, as we all do, they correct it quickly and ensure your happy! No run around!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 4, 2010)

LLLReptile is great with shipping and their customer service is good as well. I received a broken bulb and called them about it and they shipped out a replacement immediately without question.


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2010)

tertansin2 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I buy most stuff at the hardware store. For everything else, I like LLL Reptile. They are also a supporter of our forum.
> ...



Great. Never had a problem. You order it and it shows up.


----------



## tertansin2 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I going to put an order in this week.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Tertansin2:





to the forum!!

I've been happy with my orders from LLLReptile


----------



## tertansin2 (Apr 4, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> That depends on what you want. I for instance use several different sites...



I just want to shop at one place. So I'm looking for the online place that has everything and the best prices.

Ter


----------



## debilyn (May 28, 2010)

Carolina Pet Supply

http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/catalog/

I have an over 150 lb. Sulcata, two redfoots and a box turtle. 

They have a great suppliment called TNT.

debilyn[/u]


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2010)

debilyn said:


> Carolina Pet Supply
> 
> http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/catalog/
> 
> ...



Oh you've got to post pics of your sulcata. With a size reference please.

By the way. I've discovered http://www.tortoisesupply.com/, since my last post here.


----------



## DeanS (May 28, 2010)

Tom said:


> I buy most stuff at the hardware store. For everything else, I like LLL Reptile. They are also a supporter of our forum.



Yep! LLLReptile! I also use ebay seller *dorisviola* for opuntia pads (thornless)...This last order, she sent me a ton to grow.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2010)

I buy different things at different places. I love the freshness and variety of seeds from carolinapetsupply.com

tortoisesupply.com has a nice inventory of items for turtles and tortoises, including the hard-to-find eye ointment.

lllreptile.com has lots of different kinds of lights.

I think if you limit yourself to only one place to shop you'll be paying more for your items. Shop around. That's the name of the game.


----------



## sammi (May 29, 2010)

I like LLLReptile too. I'm fortunate enough to live down the street from the actual store, and I can vouch for them that it is a nice, clean environment and all their little guys are well cared for.


----------



## DeanS (May 29, 2010)

TortoiseSupply.com used to be Bluebeast, right?


----------



## Kayti (May 29, 2010)

DeanS said:


> TortoiseSupply.com used to be Bluebeast, right?



Yep, same guy.

I use the google shopping feature- if you just search for an item, it shows you a list of prices to compare, and you can even calculate shipping. They have good reviews for a lot of products too. I ended up buying all of my ceramic heaters from an equestrian supply company, and they were way cheaper.

I've compared Reptile Supply and LLLReptile a bunch, and I usually find that Reptile Supply is just a tiny bit cheaper with shipping, but LLL has way better service and better selection.
Also, you'd be surprised how many pet supplies Amazon has, and usually with great prices too.


----------



## greeks (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been happy with the low low prices and service of Pet Mountain. They are not exclusively reptile supplies but they have any of the ZooMed, Exoterra, and so on brands for quite a bit less. I order most of my bulbs in bulk from them.

Anyone else ever buy from them?


----------



## pebblelu (Oct 4, 2010)

I use to order from lllreptile and ordered for my neighbor from them. The reason I say use to is because one time i ordered over 200.00 for my neighbor gave them her name and credit card and they billed mine. When I called them they said I used my name name and her number so they just billed mine scents they had it on record, so I should just go get the money from her. I thought that was just wrong. If the name and credit card didn't match they should of got a hold of me, and than to tell me to go get the money from her instead of fixing the problem I think is just wrong. I could of sworn i put her name in but they said i didn't. I will never order on line from them again and i use to spend lots of money with them and got other people to order from them now I tell people not to. 
Jackie


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Oct 4, 2010)

I've poked around on the pet mountain site and they do seem to have some of the lowest prices around. Can't speak for their service or anything like that though.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 4, 2010)

I've used all of the following now...with GREAT results:

TortoiseSupply.com
CarolinaPetSupply.com
Rivenrock.com
TortoiseStuff.com
LLLReptile.com
BeanFarm.com


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 5, 2010)

Odd no one has mentioned them before but I really like Big Apple Herps. Good prices, shipping, customer service, and product knowledge combined with some things they make or have made for them that really go above and beyond the norm.

Of course, MOST of my tortoise money goes to the grocery store and hardware store.


----------



## halfnelson (Apr 5, 2011)

I've shopped at many of these sites for various products. All of them charges ridiculous amounts to ship to Alaska. I get all I can locally at hardware stores, but our only pet store choices are Petco and PetZoo. I recently bought a Kane heat mat from Kane Manufacturing rather at a much lower shipping rate than most of the reptile supply places listed here so I know they don't need to charge what they do for shipping.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2011)

We go to Lowes, Sunshine Hardware, Sutherlands Feed, and several small reptile store here in the area. I really try to patron our local community if possible. The Reptile shows also have alot of products that are not normally offered here locally. Price is not always the issue with me, quality and good service is sometimes more important to me.


----------

